# Taking our first steps



## alliejc (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi there,

I have posted here a few times with various questions but I'm hoping to be a regular here soon. Quick rundown of situation - hubby has Azoospermia and our only options are donor sperm or adoption. We aren't suitable candidates for adoption so that just leaves donor sperm. We had our tests etc about a year ago but DP was in no way ready to make the decision then so we decided to take some time out. The subject has come up frequently recently and we've albeit very tentatively decided that we would like to go ahead and try using donor sperm.

At this point in time, DP is still very much not really wanting to discuss it until we know it can happen whereas I want to look into it in as much detail as possible and so I guess this is why I'm posting here as I feel like I need somewhere to "be". 

Today I contacted my PCT and have finally got them to send me their criteria for fertility treatment. I am only entitled to one cycle of IVF or ICSI. As there aren't (as yet anyway) any problems with me, I'm guessing we could do IUI rather than either of those but it doesn't state how many cycles for IUI so I've requested this info along with waiting times (which I believe may be in excess of 3 years based on someone else in the area) although I'm hoping it's not as long as that. 

All this has now become very real and to be honest I'm terrified and rather upset. The upper age limit here is 35 and I'm 31 this year  which means that if the waiting list really is that long, I'll be about 34 when I start treatment. I'm panicking that if it doesn't work straight away, I'll then be too old in the eyes of the pct   

I'm also dreading what they will say about the amount of IUI's I will be allowed. Surely it cannot just be one? Most people seem to be offered between 3 and 6 so I'm hoping that is the case as I don't think we can afford to go private and this means this will be our only chance. 

Add to that the added problem of needing to use donor sperm and the extra wait that that may entail and it's all a bit depressing really. 

Don't really know what the purpose of this post is but felt like my head was going to explode and just needed to get it out in the hope that it helps.

If this is in the wrong place then feel free to move it, I don't really know where I "belong" at the moment. 

Allie x


----------

